# droid x as tv remote?



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a vizio tv that uses a Bluetooth remote, the damn thing quit working. No netflix on my TV 

Any app that would allow me to use my dx as a Bluetooth remote?


----------



## Skippy (Aug 28, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+bluetooh+remote+app


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skippy said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+bluetooh+remote+app


Haha, you spelled bluetooth wrong.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

"Skippy said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=android+bluetooh+remote+app


Didn't think of leaving the "t" off.

Fail.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not really but thanks. I have already searched for days without anyluck. But I haven't given up on bluetooh. I'll post an update if bluetooh yields better results.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

@skippy

dude you only have 4 poss so ge your coun up before you star shi

also to contribute,

sometimes cable companys have apps on the market, i have xfinity and had their app, its pretty sweet but never really used it besides for DVR'ing stuff away from home and i *think* it uses bluetooth if you sync it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Skippy said:


> Still got you what you needed you pathetic person


Wow you're a douche. Lol. Try saying something nice when people ask questions.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

haha, I enjoyed his last two posts, they just were of no help. Of course I searched google and yes, I got those results but they are not working. Guess I'll just buy a new remote.


----------



## Skippy (Aug 28, 2011)

"cubsfan187 said:


> Wow you're a douche. Lol. Try saying something nice when people ask questions.


Thought I was being helpful until all of the typo Nazis jumped on. Really, douche..... All you can conjure?lol


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Coe oe, yu knw yor wee nt ony tryig to be helpfl. Yor "wity" comebak faild. It's ok to tae a sht at someoe in god humr bt yu gota spel it rigt. I loe beig a smartas bt yu hae to mae sue yor smartas respone is 100% perfet, otherwie, yu ed up wih "tooh" ad a fal.

I like the idea of leaving out a letter, thanks.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"Skippy said:


> Thought I was being helpful until all of the typo Nazis jumped on. Really, douche..... All you can conjure?lol


No. Just didn't wanna waste bigger words on someone who can't type right. Figured I would be just as smart as that. Lol. It's all good tho. I just hate that people just jump to the conclusion that others don't look before asking. That's what these forums are for. To help others. Not to be a jag and disrespect people who you may need help from someday. Then I hope they do the same back to you. Just be respectful to others cause you may need em someday.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Coe oe, yu knw yor wee nt ony tryig to be helpfl. Yor "wity" comebak faild. It's ok to tae a sht at someoe in god humr bt yu gota spel it rigt. I loe beig a smartas bt yu hae to mae sue yor smartas respone is 100% perfet, otherwie, yu ed up wih "tooh" ad a fal.
> 
> I like the idea of leaving out a letter, thanks.


Wow.. that's kinda hard to read lol

"Without man, there is no problem, no man no problem." -Stalin


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Quit while you're ahead...goes to everyone


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> haha, I enjoyed his last two posts, they just were of no help. Of course I searched google and yes, I got those results but they are not working. Guess I'll just buy a new remote.


If you have been considering buying Google TV / Logitech Revue at all and you have to buy a new remote for your TV you may want to check it out. You'll no longer need your TV and/or cable remote to watch TV. You can use the provided keyboard remote or app on your phone. Plus all the other perks. But that's only if Vizio charges a ton for their remotes as the Revue is $100.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Mmmm popcorn


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

rolandct said:


> If you have been considering buying Google TV / Logitech Revue at all and you have to buy a new remote for your TV you may want to check it out. You'll no longer need your TV and/or cable remote to watch TV. You can use the provided keyboard remote or app on your phone. Plus all the other perks. But that's only if Vizio charges a ton for their remotes as the Revue is $100.


They are about $70. I'll read into that, thanks.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

It seems like people with like the Google TVs or hate them. It might be interesting to play with, I believe that you can't watch Hulu or Netflix or really any other online video service, just YouTube


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Just as a suggestion...look at the Google TV remotes first. The ones I've seen are huge, since they also include a full keyboard. That would be a bit annoying, personally. And to Spartan67's comment, yeah, they've had some licensing issues, so who knows if they'll ever get more content (that anyone wants).


----------

